# Continue the Story



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Inspired by this thread.

I will start a story and then give four options for how it can continue, then the next poster picks one of these options and continues the story for a bit themselves. They give four options on how it can continue further, then the next poster picks on, continues, gives four options and so on.

Other than that, the only rule is just to keep the story apropreate for the setting (e.g. no crossovers with other settings, continuations should be linked to the main story somehow and not one-off random things that are totally unrelated, etc).

Other than that, basically have fun  Let's begin:



Hardon Phrass clutched his Naval issue shotgun to his chest and prayed to the God-Emperor. Beneath his feet the deck juddered as the assult pod was winched into position and the armsman winced as he heard a harsh clanking from outside. Arround him, his fellow armsmen muttered their own prayers or conducted their own pre-op rituals as they awaited the assult to begin. Seconds stretched into hours as they waited, and Phrass glanced nervously at the airlock in front of him. The assult pod was little more than a metal box fired, torpedo-like, at the enemy vessel where the intention was that it would pierce the ship's hull and the airlock would open and its passengers would disgorge down the boarding ramp.

Phrass could hear motors whirring as the pod slid along greased rails into the firing chamber, and worriedly his fingered the piping on his rebreather, checking that it was secure and connected. Abruptly, the lighting inside the pod cut out, and moments later was replaced by the harsh red glow of the emergancy luminators. With a roar, the pod lurched forwards and Phrass was glad for the crash harness hanging from the ceiling which was secured to his flack vest as without it, the pod's launch would probably have reduced him to a stain on the rear wall.

The pod rocketed forwards, shaking under the strain of being fired and under the impacts from the enemy defence turrets. A pipe burst, sraying white steam into the compartment and Phrass began to think they weren't going to make it, when they was another lurch, the harness saving him again, as the pod collided with it's target. As the pod came to a rest, the assult team tore off their harnesses and turned towards the airlock. 

With the grinding of gears, the ramp lowered, and the emmissons from the burst pipe spilt out into the space beyond. The Sergant leading the team raised his first and thrust it forwards, signalling the attack. Taking a deep breath, Phrass charged forwards and:

A) was spun arround as a bolter shell impacted into his left thigh.
B) screamed as he let loose with his firearm.
C) tripped and rolled down the ramp, fortunately avoiding weapons fire from the defending crew.
or D) dashed straight for cover.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

C) tripped and rolled down the ramp, fortunately avoiding weapons fire from the defending crew.

Now that has possibilities...


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Shogun_Nate said:


> C) tripped and rolled down the ramp, fortunately avoiding weapons fire from the defending crew.
> 
> Now that has possibilities...


You're supposed to continue the story for a bit


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh hell... /sigh Seems my eyes weren't working and my brain just filled in the dotted line... Having said that: 

_Taking a deep breath, Phrass charged forwards _, the words taken from the Uplifting Primer spilling from his lips like a mantra as he crashed forward onto the enemy's ship. Thoughts of glory filled his head as he clambered down the assualt ramp clutching his shotgun as one would a lover. His fellow armsmen opened fire; the bark of their combat shotguns filling the air with sprays of hot lead as they scythed down the screeching gretchin crew who only a few minutes before were happily playing a game of 'poke da squiggly beast till it eatz yer mate'. 

"For the glory of mankind and the God-Emper...oof!" Phrass roared as he proceeded to trip over his boot laces, his throaty praise to the benevolent god of man embarassingly interrupted by his stunning lack of grace. His screams of surprise filled the bay as he tumbled arse over tea kettle, his shotgun barrel managing to smash into his respirator, jarring loose a few of his teeth. As he reached the deck, he quickly patted himself down, searching for any sign of injury. His sigh of relief was almost as loud as the screams of Sergeant Gable. 

"PHRASS! You gakk-brained, grot-fondling, grox-fekkin, pea-brained jackass! I swear by the God-Emperor if you don't get up now, I'm gonna feed your sorry inbred, xeno-loving ass to the next damned ork we find with a pulse!" the sergeant snarled as he pounded across the deck towards Phrass. "Get off your useless arse and get moving! I don't have all day to play wet-nurse to some brainless moron shootin to become a tin-boy soldier!"

A. Phrass stands up and fights
B. Phrass whinges to the Sergeant about his foul language
C. Phrass recovers his wits and finds a good piece of cover to hide behind 
D. Hilarity ensues as Phrass takes up his shotgun and charges the wrong way


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

A) gets a bolter shell to the thigh

"Argh!" Phrass yelled as the shell penetrated his carapace armour, and buried deep into his skin. He collapsed to the ground in agony, writhing mindlessly. "What are you doing? You coward! Look around you Phrass, we've all sustained injuries, so get up and fight before I end your fighting time!" the sergeant screamed at Phrass with a harsh voice. Knowing better than to dis-obey his superiors, Phrass rose to his feet, and stumbled towards the nearby rocks to take cover.

The fighting was fierce, neither battle force yielding. The Orks were beginning their WAAAGH, but their charges were un-successful. Each was shot down in mere seconds, the rocky ground completely littered by greenskin corpses. Phrass got behind the wall to reload, and as he rose up, an Ork leapt towards him. The Ork:

A) Was shot straight in the body by Phrass
B) Takes Phrass down to the ground
C) Delivers a blow into Phrass' shoulder.
or D) Completely misses Phrass


----------

